# Sassy is gone



## Sassy&Alyssa (Aug 29, 2006)

Sassy, you went to the Bridge last friday. I was strong until the moment we left. I couldn't even get out of the car at first, because of that look you gave me in the car. It was filled with confusion and fear and it left me heartbroken. You had no idea. Then I went into the room, I had to leave again as they were giving you the needle. Jaclyn said she was the last thing you saw. Even Grandpa was crying...I never in my life thought I would see my dad cry. He wouldn't let you go. Anyway, I am so sorry, but I couldn't let you be in that pain anymore. The condition you were in was worse then seeing you on the vet's table.

You were and will forever be my happy face, my sas-a-fras, my sped pup, my wup-a-dup, my puppy of the world, my princess, and my dog. I will always remember the "zzzz" game, tug-a-war, the apple game, swimming with you all summer. I will ALWAYS remember the craziness of your puppyhood and early years up until the horrible disease thta claimed your life. You would jump in the pool like a human and swim for hours and then you'd shake all over the living room. You would sit on the boogie boards and floats for hours as you got older. You certainly were meant to be a fishy. I will always remember giving you belly rubs, tormenting you with photoshoots and props, giving you treats. I will always remember the times you cried in front of the oven on a holiday so you could have turkey. I will always remember when you went full speed down the hallway and crashed into the front door. I will always remember the walks around the resivior and the one time you went into the snow and you ran away. You never were allowed out in it after that. I will always remember killing Mr. Bear and making his stuffing come out. I will always remember the jealousy one christmas when we opened our presents. You always helped by eating and KILLING that paper, eh? Every time we took you to Petco you peed or pooped. I remember when you pulled Peter's boxers across the floor and wouldn't let him take them. I will always remember all the chewed up video games. I always loved how Regal you looked in your $45 collar from Atlantic City. I will always remember that happy face standing there when I came home from school or wherever. I will ALWAYS remember all the goodies YOU had to have!

I will remember many many things that cannot be put into this post. There are just to many. You filled my life with a decade of happiness little wup-a-dup. I love you so much and I miss you. I still think I hear the pitter-patter on the hardwood floor. I still hear your quack bark from inside the laundry room when I come home, which told us you wanted to be let out of your cage. I still hear the jingle of your tags, which are now around my neck as a necklace. I still smell that doggy odor I am so used to. I can't remove your bowls just yet. I can't get rid of the doggy kibble. I can't believe your gone right now. You will be FOREVER in my heart...there will be more dogs in my life but none like you. You weren't my heart and soul dog, but you will always be the best doggy in the world.

Rest in peace, princess. I miss you and will LOVE YOU forever!!

Love,
your heartbroken mommy


PS: The explaination is that Sassy developed severe arthritis in her back legs and spine. We tried various meds and acupuncture. Acupuncture worked for a bit but the second time it didn't. We made the best decision we could think of. I could not stand and let her suffer anymore.


----------



## Sassy&Alyssa (Aug 29, 2006)

I forgot to add. Sassy will be cremated. We will get her a nice urn with her face painted on it and the quote "God couldn't fix her legs, so he gave her wings".


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:grouphug: I AM SO SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS OF SASSY. RIP


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss :grouphug: :grouphug: Rest in peace sweet Sassy


----------



## mommabrey (Oct 19, 2007)

I am deeply sorry for your loss, Sassy will be missed greatly.
:grouphug: 
our prayers are with you rayer:


----------



## karebear (Nov 4, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss.. I am in tears.. that was moving. Thank you for sharing her with us.


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Rest in Peace sweet Sassy! My thoughts and prayers are with you at this time!


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet Sassy, my thoughts and prayers are with you. Thank you for your Sassy stores, I am in tears reading them. She was so lucky to have such a great life with you. 

Please remember the happy times with tears of joy.

Barb, Sparky & Twinkie


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh the second I read your 'title' I teared up .. and as I read your sad but beautiful post, the tears are running done my face. I am soooo sooo sorry ! The decision you made was a very unselfish one... one of ultimate love for you kept your little girl's best interest at heart. I know she is saying," Thank's mom for loving me that much"


. 
MAY I GO?
by Susan A. Jackson 
May I go now?
Do you think the time is right?
May I say good-bye to pain-filled days
and endless lonely nights? 

I've lived my life and done my best,
an example tried to be.
So can I take that step beyond
and set my spirit free? 

I didn't want to go at first,
I fought with all my might.
But something seems to draw me now
to a warm and loving light. 

I want to go. I really do.
It's difficult to stay.
But I will try as best I can
to live just one more day. 

To give you time to care for me
and share your love and fears.
I know you're sad and afraid,
because I see your tears. 

I'll not be far, I promise that,
and hope you'll always know
that my spirit will be close to you
wherever you may go. 

Thank you so for loving me.
You know I love you, too.
That's why it's hard to say good-bye
and end this life with you. 

So hold me now just one more time
and let me hear you say,
because you care so much for me,
you'll let me go today.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

You're a good mommy. Sassy is at the bridge, and young again. Bless her heart, and bless yours.

Rest in Peace sweet angel.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

my heart is breaking for you, :smcry: i know how hard it was to make the decision, I had to do it a month ago. :smcry: You did the right thing for sweet Sassy. I still have Muffy's bed and his blankey and sweatshirt in his bed, I'm not ready to get rid of them, take your time you will know when it's the right time. I thank God everyday for the wonderful memories I have and you also have those precious memories to help you through. I'm sure my sweet tender hearted Muffy met your Sassy at the bridge. I'm so sorry. I wish I could be there to give you a big hug and cry with you :smcry: :grouphug: I'll remember you in my prayers


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your sweet Sassy. Your post was so beautiful and heartfelt. :grouphug: I'm sitting here with tears in my eyes. My thoughts and prayers are with you. 

Rest in Peace Sweet Sassy. :wub:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i am so sorry for your loss, may sassy rest in peace and thank you for giving her a loving home :grouphug:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

My heart is POUNDING with feelings of sorry for you. Thank you for being the brave human that Sassy deserved, and for letting her go and not be in pain anymore.

May God be with you and ease your sorrow,
Melanie


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Thank you for being the best Mommy possible. You did the right thing even though you knew it was going to break your heart. This is the second baby that has gone to the bridge that I have read about today. May God hold you until you are strong enough so that you don't feel so heartbroken. Sassy sounded like she had a wonderful life and just remember, she is in your heart forever!!! I can just see Sassy floating on her little float board with her angel wings!!!! God Bless her little heart~~~


----------



## Sassy&Alyssa (Aug 29, 2006)

Thank you guys so much for the loving posts and support. I have NEVER lost a dog before, Sassy is my first. She came into my life during my darkest hour. I miss her so much, I still feel she is here. I know what I did was the right thing but WHY does it feel so wrong? I am waiting for a sign from her. I have been praying for one with no luck. Matilda's mom, I'm so sorry about Muffy! I hope Muffy and Sassy are best friends at the RB romping, swimming, etc together in iternal health.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Any words I can think of at such times as this seem so inadequate...

Our prayers are with you. :grouphug:


----------



## coco&nina (May 8, 2008)

i'm so sorry to hear about sassy. you did the best thing for her and that's love. :grouphug:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:bysmilie: I am so sorry, I can feel it in your post how heartbroken you are :bysmilie: 
Just know your baby is ok now and I bet she has those wings.
Prayers and my deepest condolences to you and your family.
I'm so sorry :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry. You'll be in my prayers. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Rest in peace, sweet Sassy. Enjoy those wings!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am SO sorry for the loss of Sassy. I feel your pain. It's so hard when we can't fix things.....It's been 2 years since my Sassy went to the bridge. I wish you the very best in this sad time!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

:smcry: My deepest and most sincerest condolences to you and your family.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

:smcry: I am so very sorry for your loss. What a wonderful mommy you were to Sassy. 

May God be with you and give you comfort during this time. God bless you. :heart: :grouphug: :heart:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I am so very sorry for what you are going through. Please try and find strength in knowing she is running with all of our babies at the bridge pain free and waiting on you. I will be thinking of you during this time. I know that letting her go was one of the hardest things to do. I will never forget when I had to let my Ezekiel go three months ago. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: Hugs and a prayer of strength through these difficult times.


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

I am very very sorry for your loss.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss.  My heart is breaking for you. I'm just sitting here in tears. :smcry: :smcry. I will keep you in my prayers....again I'm so very sorry. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:grouphug: 
you are in my thoughts and prayers during this difficult time.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm so very sorry for the loss you are feeling. I hope that one day soon, the happy, loving memories will be a source of comfort for you.


----------



## SillieMillie (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm so sorry that Sassy had to leave. She will be pain free now. You will always remember her for sure. It's never easy to say goodbye.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhh, I'm so very sorry for your loss. :grouphug: 

I know how you feel concerning the guilt. I had to make that hard decision with my first Malt, Rosebud, and I was prepared for the grief, but not for the guilt. I hope you can find peace with your decision.

[attachment=38298:bridge_w..._wording.jpg]


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. What you wrote about your Sassy touched my heart. It was so beautiful and made me cry. Sadly, many of us know exactly how you feel. Just know that you are a wonderful mommy to have not let her suffer. It's really our job to suffer, not theirs and that's really what it means to be a Spoiled Maltese. 

At the bridge she will have lots of our babies to play with so she'll never be a lone. And all those wonderful memories that you mentioned will always be in your heart, so you won't be either. :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Your thoughts about Sassy are so touching and I know she felt the love that came through in what you wrote. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. Again I'm really sorry.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I know how you feel. You know you did the right thing but it just hurts so much. 

I'm crying with you.. :grouphug: 

Leslie


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

You are in my thoughts and prayers! I know your pain and heartache as this last year we put down our beloved Buddy and Shasta.
The pain is sometimes unbearable but I tried to foucs on happy times.
Hope happy memories of Sassy will fill you with peace soon.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

:smcry: Your post had me in tears. I'm soooo sorry for your loss of Sassy. I never imagined it would be so hard lossing a dog. I lost my first doggy (Dakota) a little over three months ago. I still can't look at a picture of her or anything of hers without tearing up. I miss her so much still. I do look forward to a day when I can only think happy thoughts when I think of her. Sorry for rambling. :grouphug: to you. I'll be thinking about you.

When I lost my Dakota I found this at petloss.com and after reading it more and more it I felt better. http://www.petloss.com/dealing.htm


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

What a beautiful articulation of what your precious Sassy meant to you. I'm so sorry for your loss. May you find some solace in the wonderful memories of your little furgirl. :grouphug:


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

QUOTE (karebear @ Jun 16 2008, 04:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=592111


> I am sorry for your loss.. I am in tears.. that was moving. Thank you for sharing her with us.[/B]



Ditto...that was so moving...couldn't keep the tears from falling. We all feel your pain! Take care!


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:grouphug: So sorry for your loss. :grouphug:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Ohh I'm so sorry - I read that lovely post with a huge lump in my throat and tears rolling down my face.

I hope you know that Sassy is happy and healthy and running around at the Bridge with very strong legs now.

Please keep that thought in your mind along with the happy times.

We can never be ready for this day. :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your Sassy. I will keep you in my prayers. :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

:smcry: :smcry: :bysmilie: 
That post has left me with a lump in my throat. I am so sorry for your loss. I know how hard it is to make a decision like that. My thoughts and prayers are with you. God Bless.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:smcry: 


:grouphug: :grouphug: 

I am so very sorry for your loss


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Hugs and Prayers~ rayer:


----------



## Howren06 (Nov 29, 2005)

I am sitting at work crying as I read your post. These people must think I am crazy, but they don't know the love and happiness of our fluff butts like we all do. I am so sorry for your loss. It is hard to let our little angels go, but you made the right decision for Sassy. Just remember all the good times you had with her. Hugs and prayers for you during this sad time. :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

My heart is breaking for you. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. 

RIP Sassy girl


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful post you wrote, so full of love for your Sassy girl. :grouphug:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

i'm so sorry for ur loss... :grouphug: :smcry: I was brought to tears reading your posts. :grouphug: :smcry:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

My condolences on the loss of your Sassy. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 








Joy


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Deepest sympathy sent your way on the loss of your most precious baby. :wub: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Gigis_Mom (Mar 14, 2008)

[attachment=38302:sassy1.jpg]
Rest in peace sweet Sassy
I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:smcry: I'm so sorry about the loss of your sweet Sassy. :grouphug:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

poor little sassy,i hope you are o.k .pray for you jo


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OK, I'm crying. ......And I'm at work.... :blush: 

My heart is breaking for you and the loss of your beloved Sassy. It's so hard to know when it's time to let go, I had to make that same decision two years ago - and I dread having to do it again one day.

Just know in your heart that you did the right thing. All I can do is hope time goes by quickly for you because time lessens the hurt, not the memories.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :smcry: :smcry: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Tears streamed down my face reading your tribute. 
It is obvious Sassy was a very loved girl and she knew that.

Sending love and hugs to you and your family at this difficult time.

Nancy


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

That was beautifully written. I am so very sorry for your loss. Sassy is at the Bridge w/no pain anymore, but she will always be in your heart. You did an honorable thing by setting her free of her pain. :grouphug:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

We are in tears. Hugs of strength and comfort from us to you.

Bob and Marsha


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Oh I missed this post. I am so very sorry for your loss. I am sorry you had to make that decision for Sassy but it was the right one. Poor gal. I love that saying that you are putting on the urn. Very appropriate. :bysmilie:


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss. :smcry: 
May God help you through this tough time and help heal your broken heart.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am so very sorry for your loss of sweet little Sassy :grouphug: 
I will pray that some day soon you will be able to look back and smile
at the wonderful memories you have of your happy times together. rayer: 
RIP sweet little Sassy :wub:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

So sorry to hear about your sweet Sassy. :grouphug: to you and your family.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear about Sassy. :smcry: 

:grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Alyssa, i have been praying for you how are you doing? I know how hard it is, I lost my Muffy a little over a month ago. If you need to talk I'm here for you :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Jun 16 2008, 08:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=592150


> Thank you for being the best Mommy possible. You did the right thing even though you knew it was going to break your heart. This is the second baby that has gone to the bridge that I have read about today. May God hold you until you are strong enough so that you don't feel so heartbroken. Sassy sounded like she had a wonderful life and just remember, she is in your heart forever!!! I can just see Sassy floating on her little float board with her angel wings!!!! God Bless her little heart~~~[/B]


 I am so very sorry for your loss of Sassy. From your beautiful post it is clear that you both gave each other all the love you could. It's an awful decision to have to make but it is the right one when our little ones are in pain. God bless you & ease your pain and sorrow. Soon the smiles will come back when you think of your sweet Sassy.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

I am so, so sorry.....


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Sassy.....may you play with friends in heaven as you await your best friend. Prayers to all of you!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

How heartbreaking. I'm so very sorry for your loss :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Sassy&Alyssa (Aug 29, 2006)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Jun 21 2008, 08:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=594826


> Alyssa, i have been praying for you how are you doing? I know how hard it is, I lost my Muffy a little over a month ago. If you need to talk I'm here for you :sLo_grouphug3:[/B]


I've been doing unexpectingly well, actually. I've been busier then ever with Finals(school finally ended on friday!!! YES!!!). Now I have work about 5 days a week starting next week and I've been hanging out with friends, so I've been busy. I haven't been really thinking about it until I get home and call her name, then I remember she's gone. :bysmilie: I feel guilty for not thinking about her. I feel I'm being disrespectful. Her ashes came on Friday and my mom and sister went to pick them up. They are in a nice little box with flowers carved into it with a golden plate that says "sassy" on it.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm glad your busy, and your doing better. It's getting alittle better for us to. Time heals the brokenhearted.


----------



## Sassy&Alyssa (Aug 29, 2006)

I made her a memorial video. :bysmilie: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTeKrk2YbQk


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

What a great video in Sassy's memory. She was such a cute girl and I know you must miss her so much. I'm so sorry.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Alyssa,
I'm sorry you lost your little beauty, Sassy. I commend you for your decision. Enjoy all your special memories together.


----------



## Sassy&Alyssa (Aug 29, 2006)

Sassy has now been gone a month. I still miss you, baby.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I just saw this thread and I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------

